# Whats been your favourite tv programme over christmas ?



## Jennywren (Dec 27, 2011)

Whats been your favourite tv programme over christmas Mine has got to be Downton Abbey at christmas followed by the funny Royal Bodyguard with the wonderful Sir David Jason


----------



## Northerner (Dec 27, 2011)

I enjoyed 'Lost Christmas' with Eddie Izzard and Mrs Brown's Boys Christmas Special  I think that most of the so-called 'Christmas Specials' have been rubbish - the Ruth Jones one was just a pal-fest with James Corden and Rob Brydon's was disappointing too - nothing really 'Christmassy' about it - same goes for Graham Norton.


----------



## GodivaGirl (Dec 27, 2011)

Downton Abbey, it's the only programme I've watched over Christmas


----------



## cazscot (Dec 27, 2011)

My favourites were Downton Abbey, The Royal Bodyguard and SCD Christmas special and I am really looking forward to the Royal Institution Christmas Lectures that start tonight.  I was really disappointed with the Dr Who Christmas special - a real let down (in my opinion).


----------



## Hazel (Dec 27, 2011)

Downton Abbey was great - but worst thing I have seen on TV sadly was David Jasons new comedy.   Sad to see such a great comedic actor reduced to performing in such trash.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 27, 2011)

Am I the only person on earth who has never seen an episode of Downton Abbey?


----------



## Jennywren (Dec 27, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Am I the only person on earth who has never seen an episode of Downton Abbey?



Its starting to seem that way Alan 

was very disappointed with Doctor Who like Carol


----------



## vince13 (Dec 27, 2011)

We really enjoyed watching "Lost Christmas" - I didn't think Eddie Izzard was THAT good an actor but it really hit home to me.

We also enjoyed the film "Young Victoria" even though it was not exactly a Christmas show.

However I honestly thought the Christmas Specials were very poor on the whole so I'm hoping that "Great Expectations" lives up to its hype.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 27, 2011)

cazscot said:


> ...I was really disappointed with the Dr Who Christmas special - a real let down (in my opinion).



There was an almost criminal lack of Amy Pond in it  Thought the story was quite interesting though, but Matt isn't my favourite doctor.


----------



## casey (Dec 27, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Am I the only person on earth who has never seen an episode of Downton Abbey?




LOL, no i have never seen an episode either Alan. Not my cup of tea.


----------



## Jennywren (Dec 27, 2011)

Northerner said:


> There was an almost criminal lack of Amy Pond in it  Thought the story was quite interesting though, but Matt isn't my favourite doctor.



I take it that you will be very disappointed that Amy will be leaving in the new series then Alan? He certainly doesnt measure up to David Tennant


----------



## Blythespirit (Dec 27, 2011)

It has to be Downton Abbey for me too. We Sky +'d it and watched it yesterday afternoon so B and I could watch it in peace and fast forward through all the adverts. Hubby liked the Royal Bodyguard but I thought it was quite sad to see the great man in such a load of rubbish. Slap stick is so beneath him. XXXXX


----------



## Northerner (Dec 27, 2011)

Jennywren said:


> I take it that you will be very disappointed that Amy will be leaving in the new series then Alan? He certainly doesnt measure up to David Tennant



Yes, very disappointed  I think she has been the best 'companion'  of the revamped version. I think people get too worried about becoming typecast these days, so move on after a year or two.


----------



## FM001 (Dec 27, 2011)

By a long way it has to be Downton Abbey


----------



## cazscot (Dec 27, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Am I the only person on earth who has never seen an episode of Downton Abbey?



Not quite, hubby doesn't watch it either 



Northerner said:


> There was an almost criminal lack of Amy Pond in it  Thought the story was quite interesting though, but Matt isn't my favourite doctor.



We will have to agree to disagree as I can't stand Amy Pond and will be glad when she is gone...


----------



## Steff (Dec 27, 2011)

Ab fab and then lasts night the same thing you mentioned Jenny with david jason it was just utter brilliance


----------



## Steff (Dec 27, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Am I the only person on earth who has never seen an episode of Downton Abbey?



NO Alan your not alone ive not either, and dont intend to x


----------



## Steff (Dec 27, 2011)

Something else to add to the list was fast freddie the widow and me with the lovely Laurence Fox it was a very good programme


----------



## caffeine_demon (Dec 27, 2011)

I rather liked outnumbered, but the highlight for me was the charming "Ratatouille"


----------



## HelenP (Dec 27, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Am I the only person on earth who has never seen an episode of Downton Abbey?



I watched 3 or 4 episodes of the first series on the ITV Player, but found it very tedious and I gave up on it.

My favourite single programme - it's an oldie (I have it on DVD) but I LOVE it - was "_The Flint Street Nativity_", has anyone every watched it?  It's about 10 years old now, and it's a school nativity play, but all the parts are played by a bunch of popular TV comedy actors of the time, ie Neil Morrissey, Ralf Little, Frank Skinner, Stephen Tomkinson, Jane Horrocks, Julia Sawalha to name but a few.  They've all got their own funny quirks, and the interplay between them is fantastic.  I can HIGHLY recommend it.

My favourite series of programmes has been "_The Big Bang Theory_", which is SO cleverly written, it's become my new 'Friends', ie I can watch it whenever it is on, even if I've seen an episode half a dozen times already!  (Not actually a Christmas show, but in the Christmas holidays it's been shown a LOT!!)

And also, oddly, "_World's Strongest Man_" - a throwback to my younger days, when we used to watch it religiously every Christmas/Easter!

Hmm, I do have strange tastes in TV Shows!

xx


----------



## FM001 (Dec 28, 2011)

What's been missing over Christmas and countless Christmas's before this one has been a good old fashioned Ghost Story.  When I was a child there was always a ghost story shown some time over Christmas period where the family could gather round and enjoy being scared s.............tiff


----------



## caffeine_demon (Dec 28, 2011)

HelenP said:


> And also, oddly, "_World's Strongest Man_" - a throwback to my younger days, when we used to watch it religiously every Christmas/Easter!



Was that when Geoff capes used to dominate?

I usually forget that it's on - even though I love it!


----------



## Monica (Dec 28, 2011)

Since we always recored everything instead of watching it "live", I have only seen Downton Abbey so far (OH doesn't watch it either). We've watched about 3 films in 1 hour on Christmas Day (evening), 5 films in 1 hour on Boxing Day (evening).
I watched my first ever Harry Potter. OH didn't like it and went to bed. I set to record the one that's on on Sunday.
As we can only record 2 programmes at the same time, I had to resort to using the Media Player to record a 3rd. I know some of the programs I could watch on iPlayer, but I tend to forget what it was and end up not watching it.


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Dec 28, 2011)

It's got to be Mrs Brown's Boys Christmas Special


----------



## FM001 (Dec 28, 2011)

Forgot to say the Young James Herriot was very good if not strange in parts.


----------



## Newtothis (Dec 28, 2011)

I cannot believe we have to pay for our TV licence during the christmas period - it was awful this year...

Can't say I enjoyed any 1 particular programme although 'Fast Freddie; the Widow and Me' last night brought a lump to the throat... plus 'The Polar Express'...(Yes I know its a kid's film but it brings out the kid in me.........).


----------



## Casper (Dec 28, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Am I the only person on earth who has never seen an episode of Downton Abbey?



No, you're in good company here!

Tried to watch it during the first series, but found it so cliched, stilted bad hammy acting, so predictable plotwise, that I couldn't.  

Enjoyed the SCD Christmas special, and still have to watch Dr. Who.

Looking forward to the Top Gear special in India tonight


----------



## AlisonM (Dec 28, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Am I the only person on earth who has never seen an episode of Downton Abbey?



Nope, I've managed to avoid the whole thing too. But then I hardly ever switch on the old idiot box these days. I wouldt make a really good doorstop for all the time I.  Spend watching.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 28, 2011)

It looks like opinions are polarised about Downton!


----------



## robert@fm (Dec 28, 2011)

Monica said:


> I watched my first ever Harry Potter. OH didn't like it and went to bed. I set to record the one that's on on Sunday.



Reminds me of the other day, I was at Wills's flat (partly because his heating works, though it's mild here) and he told me that a Harry Potter movie (probably the one you're referring to) was on -- _Harry Potter and the Chamber of Horrors_!  I was literally choking with laughter; it took me a couple of minutes to recover my breath enough to tell him that it's Secrets, not Horrors.  Although, come to think of it, his alternate title would also fit that story.


----------



## robert@fm (Dec 28, 2011)

Newtothis said:


> ... plus 'The Polar Express'...(Yes I know its a kid's film but it brings out the kid in me.........).



It's become a Christmas staple, for obvious reasons, but I saw it on TV in December 2007 (because I was stuck in hospital) and found that as a flat small-screen flick it didn't really work for me.  I try to go to see it at the BFI IMAX cinema, if I remember to do so in time.

Still, it's a good movie, though a bit hard on acrophobia sufferers in places (especially in the IMAX 3D version); I hope I don't give away too much by saying that its explanation of how Santa manages to deliver all those presents, without breaking the Laws of Relativity, is an ingenious one!



Northerner said:


> It looks like opinions are polarised about Downton!



I've never seen it either, though that's partly because I never watch TV except when away from my flat (even as a kid I was never an avid viewer).  That being said, I hope at some time in 2012 to get an HDMI projector so I can watch DVDs on a fairly large screen (might be useful as an ordinary computer display as well)...


----------



## FM001 (Dec 28, 2011)

Julian Fellowes the writer and creature of Downton Abbey has penned a mini-series telling the story of the sinking of the Titanic http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/2011/apr/24/titanic-julian-fellowes-itv-miniseries  looks good and looking forward to it starting in January.


----------



## Jennywren (Dec 28, 2011)

toby said:


> Julian Fellowes the writer and creature of Downton Abbey has penned a mini-series telling the story of the sinking of the Titanic http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/2011/apr/24/titanic-julian-fellowes-itv-miniseries  looks good and looking forward to it starting in January.



That does look good Toby , bit of a while to wait tho


----------



## Nicky1970 (Dec 28, 2011)

Disappointed with Dr Who (but then again was very unimpressed with the entire last series) and Ab Fab (laughed only once). So far only enjoyed CDWM specials and the darts. Festive creature aren't I?


----------



## Steff (Dec 28, 2011)

Nicky1970 said:


> Disappointed with Dr Who (but then again was very unimpressed with the entire last series) and Ab Fab (laughed only once). So far only enjoyed CDWM specials and the darts. Festive creature aren't I?



Ill be tuning in to CDWM later its Bianca Gasgoines turn tonight, oh i live a busy life as the darts clashes


----------



## HelenP (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm a HUUUUUUUUUGE Come Dine With Me fan, but don't watch the Celebrity editions!!  It's just not the same!

xx


----------



## Monica (Dec 29, 2011)

Nicky1970 said:


> Disappointed with Dr Who (but then again was very unimpressed with the entire last series) and Ab Fab (laughed only once). So far only enjoyed CDWM specials and the darts. Festive creature aren't I?



I thought Dr. Who wasn't up to standard either



robert@fm said:


> Reminds me of the other day, I was at Wills's flat (partly because his heating works, though it's mild here) and he told me that a Harry Potter movie (probably the one you're referring to) was on -- _Harry Potter and the Chamber of Horrors_!  I was literally choking with laughter; it took me a couple of minutes to recover my breath enough to tell him that it's Secrets, not Horrors.  Although, come to think of it, his alternate title would also fit that story.



LOOOOOOL, you're right that title would fit too (yes it was "chamber of secrets" I watched)


Yet again, we watched only part of a film last night. Turned it off after 40 minutes. Tried to watch Lapland with OH, he didn't like the beginning, so I watched it on my own. I have to agree, it wouldn't have been OH's cup of tea at all. If he wanted arguments and naughty kids, he can have that at home.


----------



## trophywench (Dec 29, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Am I the only person on earth who has never seen an episode of Downton Abbey?



No.

That's you and me against the world, Alan !

I'll amend that now I have read the whole thread - quite a lot of us then!


----------



## macast (Jan 5, 2012)

Downton Abbey was the only decent thing on tv this Christmas!!

(wondering why I bother paying all that money for a tv licence!!)

do I need a tv licence to watch iPlayer????


----------

